# Greetings from Ohio, USA



## zerothehero (Nov 25, 2009)

Hello all! This is Cos from the Cincinnati area in Ohio, USA. I am really happy I found this site. I never knew that so many people kept and bred mantids.

I've always been fascinated by them since I was a young lad. I'd always catch them and feed them grasshoppers for a week or two before my parents would make me let them go. We didn't dare feed them to our toads or other critters since we believed you could go to jail or be charged a big fine for such an act.

For the last few years, I have been buying egg sacs for my garden and flower beds. I like to garden naturally without pesticides or chemical fertilizers. Anyway, it has been unseasonable warm here this fall and two weeks ago I was out around my deck checking out the ant flyers that were coming up. I found a mantis walking along the deck railing. I took a few pictures of him and decided to bring him into the house so my four year old daughter could see him. I believe he is a boy. I decided to google caring for a mantis and was surprised to find they make great educational pets. I decided since it was so close to a killing frost I would try to keep him for awhile. So now my daughter and I have a new hobby to enjoy together. She calls him her pretty mantis because he is so pretty. My daughter loves insects but I never thought she would be so excited or enthusiastic about our new friend. She has to check on him at least every hour. If he is moving or eating she gets so excited she can't stop talking about him.

I am really looking forward to reading all of these posts and learning more about keeping and possibly breeding my own mantids. I have already learned a lot in my first hour of reading in this forum. Thanks.


----------



## ZoeRipper (Nov 25, 2009)

Welcome!

I'm pretty new as well, and I've learned alot in the past week or so I've been here.

Hopefully you and your daughter can have more "pretty mantises". :3


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 25, 2009)

Welcome Buckeyeanian... haha, from OHIO!


----------



## Opivy (Nov 25, 2009)

hello from cali!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Nov 25, 2009)

Welcome to you and yr daughter from Yuma, AZ!


----------



## d17oug18 (Nov 26, 2009)

hello man, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Rick (Nov 26, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Nov 26, 2009)

Welcome from the Dayton Ohio area!


----------



## revmdn (Nov 26, 2009)

Sound's close to how I got into the hobby. Welcome.


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 26, 2009)

A great big welcome to you and your daughter from Illinois... glad to have you here!


----------



## MantidLord (Nov 28, 2009)

Welcome, from Nevada!


----------



## ismart (Nov 28, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

